# 2009 Team Universe Results



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

2009 Team Universe Results Overall 1. Wendell Floyd Heavyweight 1. Shiloe Steinmetz 2. Donovan Strong 3. David Coleman 4. Amechia Chinweze 5. Jeff Beckham Chadwick Austin James Bivens Robert Brown Chris Cosich Domine DAgustino Erick Seng Marlon Hospedales Glenn Ubelhor Light Heavyweight 1. Wendell Floyd 2. Kiyoshi Moody 3. Sheldon Hall 4. Anderson Moore 5. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

